# Michigan gym sends girl home for workout attire



## NJmike PE (Apr 8, 2014)

http://www.myfoxny.com/story/25190792/gym-deems-teens-outfit-inappropriate



> Allison Roth went to her Michigan gym regularly to work out and stay in shape, but she claims that after a recent controversial decision by Planet Fitness, she canceled her membership and began looking for other options.





> Roth, 17, says she was told by Planet Fitness that her outfit was inappropriate for the gym and was making other customers uncomfortable. Roth took offense to the gym telling her to cover up or go home and chose to leave and cancel her membership.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Apr 8, 2014)

I've seen girls, and sadly guys, wear much less in my gym.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 8, 2014)

agreed. most disturbing is based on this, yoga pants are a no-no. :facepalm:


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 8, 2014)

Guess I shouldn't pass JUDGMENT on poor spelling? Or were they going for that?


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 8, 2014)

got to be more to the story? hell that is overdressed for the PUBLIC rec center we go to?


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 8, 2014)

When she turns 18, we'll need more pictures to verify the authenticity of this story.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 8, 2014)

I think the main part of the story is the gym and not her. I have been seeing a lot of adds on tv for PF promoting their judgement free zone gyms. They have a specific section for "lunks" who grunt while working out. They are pushing this whole "plane-jane" atmosphere. But I agree, sending her home for this is way overkill. What are they expecting, sweatpants and hoodies?


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 8, 2014)

Apparently this isn't Planet Fitness' first time in the news for this.

See: http://thegrio.com/2014/04/04/woman-may-sue-planet-fitness-for-kicking-her-out-over-toned-body/#s:unnamed-12



> “[A Planet Fitness employee] said we’ve been getting complaints,” Austin alleges. “You’re intimidating other members with your toned physique.”


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 8, 2014)

one of their main gimmicks is their $10 monthly fee. As a result we get all of the above nonsense.


----------



## csb (Apr 8, 2014)

I _totally_ get sent home _all the time _for intimidating the other members of my gym.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 8, 2014)

:GotPics:


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 8, 2014)

csb said:


> I _totally_ get sent home _all the time _for intimidating the other members of my gym.


yeah but you could benchpress them. V:


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 8, 2014)

matt267 said:


> When she turns 18, we'll need more pictures to verify the authenticity of this story.




17 in Louisiana...


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 8, 2014)

There are def. pockets of uber-conservative tea-baggers around enough MI cities, be curious as to which area this was in. But I agree, total :facepalm: for this PF


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 8, 2014)

okay, the articles I read don't say that a planet fitness employee came up to her, just "a lady" ...


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 8, 2014)

I think this might be the case of some ladies with a "glandular problem" being made to fell bad by a skinny bitch?


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 8, 2014)

well, the skinny ----- gets a lifetime membership, and they don't get nuthin... hope they feel better with that outcome, lol


----------



## akwooly (Apr 8, 2014)

planet fitness sucks


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 8, 2014)

akwooly said:


> planet fitness sucks




This.



Master slacker said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > When she turns 18, we'll need more pictures to verify the authenticity of this story.
> ...




16 here in MI.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 8, 2014)

yall MI people seen the movie "The 5 Year Engagement"? Pretty funny cultural analysis on the state (IMHO)


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 9, 2014)

There is more to the story than this.... has to be


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 9, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> They have a specific section for "lunks" who grunt while working out.


I live in Michigan and go to the Planet (across the street from my office). They told us when signing up: no muscle shirts, no bare stomachs, no grunting, etc.

"Lunks" are not allowed anywhere in the facility. There is a "lunk alarm" above the area with the benches and Smith machines.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 9, 2014)

ALBin517 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > They have a specific section for "lunks" who grunt while working out.
> ...




So they coddle the fat people because they shouldn't be judged.... but sound an alarm for people who have devoted time and energy to achieve a specific physique that they happen to desire?

I get the no muscle shirts, no bare stomachs... but grunting happens...

the only time I get annoyed at the gym is when people purposely throw/drop the weights... if you are strong enough to pick it, then you should be able to put it down and if you can't then you need to lower your weight... drops happen but more than once or twice and it's a distraction from my workout


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 9, 2014)

I had to look up lunk


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Lunk%20Alarm

Lol


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 9, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7gzmoqmL7g


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 9, 2014)

*&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rn5mzEAMAkY*


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm getting a little fired up here... this is discrimination gosh darn it! I thought it was just funny commercials to get people to come to the gym, they SERIOUSLY have a "lunk alarm" there...?!? I think I found the law suit waiting for me to make it happen.....


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 9, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...


The rule on grunting is not strict. It only really affects people who slam weights and guys who want to draw attention to themselves.

I get after my weight training pretty good sometimes. So I make a little racket, trying to squeeze out the last few. I also have to drop weights a bit sometimes. Like when doing dumbell bench press, it's anatomically impossible to return the weights to the floor in a totally controlled manner. But I have never been "lunk alarmed" for grunting or dropping weights.


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 9, 2014)

I have had memberships at Gold's and numerous other gyms. There's not much difference between them and Planet.

Planet does not allow guys to yell and scream while they lift. Planet also does not have traditional bench press and other barbell racks - we have to use Smith machines. It's not as challenging and effecient, I know, but I'm not going to be Mr. Universe anyway. I'm just trying to stay in shape.

And the noisy weight dropping that sets off the alarm is mostly people dropping weights on cable machines. Most gyms like Gold's won't allow that nonsense either because it breaks the machines. So there's not much difference in that regard.


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 11, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> I'm getting a little fired up here... this is discrimination gosh darn it! I thought it was just funny commercials to get people to come to the gym, they SERIOUSLY have a "lunk alarm" there...?!? I think I found the law suit waiting for me to make it happen.....




Ya think?

If I weren't such an anti-lawsuit happy society person, I'd have this one in motion already.

F'n pansies. PF stands for Pansies Frolicking


----------



## willsee (Apr 14, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBRG4RkE51Q


----------



## PEsoon2B (Apr 14, 2014)

Boomer01 PE said:


> I've seen girls, and sadly guys, wear much less in my gym.




I would do her.

..wait. How old is she?


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 14, 2014)

^^^ Shoot first. Ask questions later.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 14, 2014)

PEsoon2B said:


> Boomer01 PE said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen girls, and sadly guys, wear much less in my gym.
> ...


She is 17.

Hold your horses.


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 15, 2014)

He can wait several months, he's been waiting on passing the P.E. for 8 years now.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 16, 2014)

I think I said this upthread.... 16 is legal in Michigan.



matt267 said:


> PEsoon2B said:
> 
> 
> > Boomer01 PE said:
> ...


----------



## PEsoon2B (Apr 16, 2014)

matt267 said:


> She is 17.
> Hold your horses.


OOPS.



DVINNY said:


> He can wait several months, he's been waiting on passing the P.E. for 8 years now.


DICK.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 16, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> I think I said this upthread.... 16 is legal in Michigan.




Too risky...


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 16, 2014)

PEsoon2B said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > He can wait several months, he's been waiting on passing the P.E. for 8 years now.
> ...


looks like somebody wants admin to ban him.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 16, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 16, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> PEsoon2B said:
> 
> 
> > DVINNY said:
> ...




Nah, PEsoon2B goes back a ways here. Good to see him show up, he's kinda like the village idiot.


----------



## csb (Apr 16, 2014)

mudpuppy is a little too insistent about this 16 thing. Is there a story you want to share with the rest of the class, mudpuppy? Is this why your girlfriend is so short?


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 16, 2014)

LOL! I'm not tellin'.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 16, 2014)

Certainly explains why she wasn't in Vegas...


----------



## PEsoon2B (Apr 16, 2014)

DVINNY said:


> Nah, PEsoon2B goes back a ways here. Good to see him show up, he's kinda like the village idiot.




Ummmmm... OK then.


----------

